# The Cost Of Cyclocross



## Damaged Hero (1 Feb 2013)

On only my second Cyclocross race (On my new Specialized Crux Elite 2013) my rear derailleur has failed.It got jammed with Mud/Grass and locked up.I could tell that the cage was bent , but when it was taken in for its free service and I told them what had happened,they checked it over and found that the body had cracked too.

So after just 2 races I am paying out £40 for a new component,I guess you could put it down to bad luck,but with the conditions of most races putting a lot of stress on the bikes and parts should I be preparing myself for this sort of thing, come next season ?

Maybe putting a bit of cash aside each year for spares and repairs ?


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Feb 2013)

Damaged Hero said:


> On only my second Cyclocross race (On my new Specialized Crux Elite 2013) my rear derailleur has failed.It got jammed with Mud/Grass and locked up.I could tell that the cage was bent , but when it was taken in for its free service and I told them what had happened,they checked it over and found that the body had cracked too.
> 
> So after just 2 races I am paying out £40 for a new component,I guess you could put it down to bad luck,but with the conditions of most races putting a lot of stress on the bikes and parts should I be preparing myself for this sort of thing, come next season ?
> 
> *Maybe putting a bit of cash aside each year for spares and repairs ?*


 
I think that is a good idea regardless of the type of racing you do, especially bunch races.


----------



## palinurus (1 Feb 2013)

While I see a few ripped off and/or bent mechs each season there are usually 60-100 riders starting in the local league so I think you were relatively unlucky. Early season races aren't so tough on bikes, once November comes it gets a bit harsher.

Good idea to have a budget for spares, if you don't use it then you'll have a bit of upgrade cash.


----------



## palinurus (1 Feb 2013)

Tip: if there's a load of straw or leaves or other stuff jamming up the transmission try pulling it out during a running section to keep it from building up too much. It doesn't work with all types of crud.


----------



## Damaged Hero (1 Feb 2013)

palinurus said:


> Tip: if there's a load of straw or leaves or other stuff jamming up the transmission try pulling it out during a running section to keep it from building up too much. It doesn't work with all types of crud.


I had not given that any thought,I am usually in such a state during the race it wouldn't have crossed my mind.Will try to remember that in future


----------



## montage (1 Feb 2013)

I'm thinking of flogging my CX bike and getting a SS for this reason - less stuff to break!


----------



## palinurus (2 Feb 2013)

Damaged Hero said:


> I had not given that any thought,I am usually in such a state during the race it wouldn't have crossed my mind.Will try to remember that in future


 
It makes a mess of your bar tape though


----------



## Damaged Hero (2 Feb 2013)

palinurus said:


> It makes a mess of your bar tape though


My bar tape is (Was) White,not the best idea me thinks,I will change it pretty soon anyways.


----------



## VamP (4 Feb 2013)

It gets expensive if you start taking it seriously and run a pair of bikes and multiple wheelsets. Wear and tear on the drive train is much higher than for road use. You were unlucky though to damage rear mech in your second race, I have ripped off one in 30 odd races. Mech undamaged, but new hanger (£20) needed.

Cycling is not a cheap sport anyway though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2013)

palinurus said:


> Tip: if there's a load of straw or leaves or other stuff jamming up the transmission try pulling it out during a running section to keep it from building up too much. It doesn't work with all types of crud.


 
Doesn't always work, these are from a cross at Cleckheaton (between Dewsbury & Bradford) a few years ago
When you have to run, or stand on the pedals, to go downhill, you know it's a sticky course!!!!


----------



## RiflemanSmith (15 Apr 2013)

Do you get to hose your bikes off after the race or do you have to stick them on the rack/carrier like that?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2013)

RiflemanSmith said:


> Do you get to hose your bikes off after the race or do you have to stick them on the rack/carrier like that?


Sometimes
If there was a stream nearby, they got a wash

On one particular race ('Harriers v Cyclists' @ Bingley), the finish was next to the Leeds-Liverpool Canal, & plenty of riders used that as a bike wash


----------



## Cipollini's Love Child (22 May 2013)

Damaged Hero said:


> On only my second Cyclocross race (On my new Specialized Crux Elite 2013) my rear derailleur has failed.It got jammed with Mud/Grass and locked up.I could tell that the cage was bent , but when it was taken in for its free service and I told them what had happened,they checked it over and found that the body had cracked too.
> 
> So after just 2 races I am paying out £40 for a new component,I guess you could put it down to bad luck,but with the conditions of most races putting a lot of stress on the bikes and parts should I be preparing myself for this sort of thing, come next season ?
> 
> Maybe putting a bit of cash aside each year for spares and repairs ?


 
Moto I got taught when I was a student which has since stuck is

'Don't race if you can't replace'

I've done well CX wise so far- just the general wear and tear on components but you have to be prepared for eventualities. I've got an 8 year old set of Ksyrium SL's on my CX bike though which I've really wanted to trash and replace but they're still rolling!


----------

